# Brady Ellison--World Champion



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Brady definitely is a class act. I'm proud to know him. Congrats Brady!


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

The USA had a good weekend. Brady finishes first and Jake was eight. Bridger Deaton also was the champion

TWICE-he and Erika (who won last year as well with another top American Reo Wilde) won the mixed as well and Erika finished runner-up to a frequent rival-Lopez of Columbia
last year she lost the finals to another Columbian archer but year in year out Erika is in the mix of the world cup finals.

so two golds and one silver out of the four individual events plus the mixed gold in compound


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations to Brady, great shooting.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes, very happy to have Brady representing the USA - he's a class act. Congrats Brady!


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Woohoo! Yes, it was an awesome win. Congratulations to a young man who is an inspiration for many of my students (and me... shhhh).


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

That was a great win, and a rare solemn expression from Brady after the last arrow in the tiebreak. Congratulations Brady!


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

Can anybody tell what vanes he's using? They look almost like the Shark vanes from Elivanes.


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

he's definitely a very good archer and deserves his medal but i must say i was more impressed by Marcus Dalmeida.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

fluke said:


> he's definitely a very good archer and deserves his medal but i must say i was more impressed by Marcus Dalmeida.


To each his own. I've seen it a thousand times. A new archer breaks on the scene, doesn't know what the pressure thing is all about and does well, Until someone starts outshooting them and they begin to press. I doubt we'll see Dalmeida in 2 years. Brady had the weight of a nations expectations at the Olympics and beyond and that monkey is now off his back. To be able to handle all that and still beat the best the world has to offer, now that is something to be impressed about.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

hwjchan said:


> Can anybody tell what vanes he's using? They look almost like the Shark vanes from Elivanes.


They look like XS Wing vanes. 50mm maybe?


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Arsi said:


> They look like XS Wing vanes. 50mm maybe?


I'm going to assume so. I only know XS produces that colour + a shape very similar. Some of the compound shooters were also using the same vanes as the recurve shooters.


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

itbeso said:


> To each his own. I've seen it a thousand times. A new archer breaks on the scene, doesn't know what the pressure thing is all about and does well, Until someone starts outshooting them and they begin to press. I doubt we'll see Dalmeida in 2 years. Brady had the weight of a nations expectations at the Olympics and beyond and that monkey is now off his back. To be able to handle all that and still beat the best the world has to offer, now that is something to be impressed about.


agreed but put yourself in the kids shoes. 16 year old and shooting at a worldcup against Elison. don't know if he'll be around long but right now he's living the dream.

anyway on another note why wasn't there a team bronze medal match?


----------



## Borja1300 (Oct 12, 2007)

They are XS wings. Keep in mind that XS wings are manufactured in Slovenia by Dejan Sitar's family. The new Brady's girlfriend is from Slovenia (Toja Cene) and uses this vanes. So I suposed her introduced Brady to those vanes.

The same way that Aida Roman, Braden Gellenthien's girldfriend, now uses b-stinger stabilizers.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Ben you name dropper :wink: 

I'm impressed by anybody who competes at that level, I've never met Brady but from what I've seen in tourneys and Youtube interviews he seems a class act and I think some well deserved wins were on the cards. :thumbs_up


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Borja1300 said:


> The new Brady's girlfriend is from Slovenia (Toja Cene) and uses this vanes. So I suposed her introduced Brady to those vanes.



I thought Brady was married. 


Chris


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

itbeso said:


> .... I doubt we'll see Dalmeida in 2 years. ....


Dalmeida is 16 only and was already at top level last year in Beleck World Target Championship ; we will see for sure him shooting in Rio 2016 for his own country. No one in the world outside Korea since Darrel Pace has expressed such a great archery talent at 15. I think he is here to stay. 
Pls note that top recurve archers are at present between 22 and 28 years old, with very few exceptions (OH is the oldest at 31), but average age is dropping fast . Dalmeida has probably another minimum 10 years of top level shooting and increase in performance in front of him ...


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

chrstphr said:


> I thought Brady was married.
> 
> 
> Chris


Not to start an off topic gossip thread... He was was married, but not currently it seems.


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

Not to be pedantic and take away from a great performance but he's not World champion (Lee from Korea is) , he's 2014 world cup champion. The world championships are being held next year in Copenhagen. 

I think there was only 3 archers that were going to win at the weekend, Oh, Brady and Marcus, and out of those two, one had to take another out in the first round. 
Marcus shot amazing, definitely the best performing archer over the rounds, dumping his first two opponents on their butts in straight sets (jake unfortunately has a habit of meeting teen prodigies, he was knocked out in the Olympics by 15 Dan olerou) . I'd have to disagree with what was said above, he didn't suffer nerves going against Brady, he matched him end for end and it was only 20mm that ultimately decided the Champion. Brady is such a veteran that I doubt he was nervous either. It was as close a final that it should have been. 

I agree with vittorio, Marcus is incredibly gifted and we should expect to see him shoot like this for quite a few years yet. Good to see Brady back on form this year too.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

As is usually the case, I found the gold's performance more impressive than the silver's.

I also like the grit Brady showed, winning successive one arrow shootoffs (especially the 10 against Oh, to trump Oh's already very good 10).


----------



## wags2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Great win for Brady. I'm always amazed at his mental game in competition, it seems like he never is under any pressure.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Brady celebrated more after his semi-final match than his gold-medal match, or maybe he was in so much awe he was speechless. 

Aren't world championships held towards the end of the year? Correct me if I'm wrong but Belek was held at the end of last year and not the start of this year.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Saturday and Sunday were two great days of archery coverage. My congrats go out to not only the winners, but anyone who steps up and shoots at that level. It's a great thing to see.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

rstgyx said:


> Brady celebrated more after his semi-final match than his gold-medal match, or maybe he was in so much awe he was speechless.
> 
> Aren't world championships held towards the end of the year? Correct me if I'm wrong but Belek was held at the end of last year and not the start of this year.


Correct. This was the World Cup Final, not the World Championship.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

DarkMuppet said:


> Not to be pedantic and take away from a great performance but he's not World champion (Lee from Korea is) , he's 2014 world cup champion. The world championships are being held next year in Copenhagen.
> 
> I think there was only 3 archers that were going to win at the weekend, Oh, Brady and Marcus, and out of those two, one had to take another out in the first round.
> Marcus shot amazing, definitely the best performing archer over the rounds, dumping his first two opponents on their butts in straight sets (jake unfortunately has a habit of meeting teen prodigies, he was knocked out in the Olympics by 15 Dan olerou) . I'd have to disagree with what was said above, he didn't suffer nerves going against Brady, he matched him end for end and it was only 20mm that ultimately decided the Champion. Brady is such a veteran that I doubt he was nervous either. It was as close a final that it should have been.
> ...


Pedantry and semantics often come into play when anyone is complimented on these forums and not surprisingly, a lot of it comes from places other than the USA. I guess Brady will just have to settle for only being the World Champion in field for now,LOL


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

chrstphr said:


> I thought Brady was married.
> 
> 
> Chris


Brady is not married.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

Vittorio said:


> Dalmeida is 16 only and was already at top level last year in Beleck World Target Championship ; we will see for sure him shooting in Rio 2016 for his own country. No one in the world outside Korea since Darrel Pace has expressed such a great archery talent at 15. I think he is here to stay.
> Pls note that top recurve archers are at present between 22 and 28 years old, with very few exceptions (OH is the oldest at 31), but average age is dropping fast . Dalmeida has probably another minimum 10 years of top level shooting and increase in performance in front of him ...


I think Denise Parker would dispute that statement, Vittorio. I think the weight of expectations might be a little much for this 16 year old. I hope that is not the case.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, the feat of winning 3 world cup finals is impressive regardless of World Championship or not. He is the first to win three times. 


Chris


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

chrstphr said:


> Well, the feat of winning 3 world cup finals is impressive regardless of World Championship or not. He is the first to win three times.
> 
> 
> Chris


Hear! Hear!


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Congratulations to Ellison. A top level archer and an excellent representative for the USA. 

Did you see the Brazilian kid shoot? That was outstanding stuff against the German. He shot in rhythm, on time and without fear. He shot so decisively that the camera missed many of his shots and his groups were exceptional. I think the world will hear much more from Dalmeida.


----------



## levelx (Dec 10, 2013)

There is no doubt that Dalmeida is a prodigy.
What contributes to his early success?
Good coach?
Hard work?
Body type? His height is 6'2". His weight is 176.4 lbs.
(190cm / 80 kg)
http://old.archery.org/results/archer_update.asp?id=13787&action=&onyuz=


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Very cool guy. Gives a great name to archery. I was privileged to meet with him at last years ata show along with many other big names in archery and was very pleasantly surprised by everyone being so nice to talk to everyday joes like myself. Not to forget he is one of if not the best. Sportscience also just did a video on him which was quite impressive as well.


----------



## TheLongbowShoot (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations Brady! Proud to have you in the US!


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Jul 13, 2012)

I watched the finals last night, and enjoyed every minute of it.

There is no such thing as a gimme in archery, no matter how good you are.

Anyways, congrats to Brady


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

itbeso said:


> To each his own. I've seen it a thousand times. A new archer breaks on the scene, doesn't know what the pressure thing is all about and does well, Until someone starts outshooting them and they begin to press. I doubt we'll see Dalmeida in 2 years. Brady had the weight of a nations expectations at the Olympics and beyond and that monkey is now off his back. To be able to handle all that and still beat the best the world has to offer, now that is something to be impressed about.


A very accurate and astute observation Ben. 

I've watched Brady shoot since he first picked up recurve as a teenager. He's been through just about everything archery can throw at a competitor. I think he'll do his best shooting in his 30's. Archery is a lot like golf in that many talented competitors don't see their best performances until they have a little maturity and experience to realize their potential.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

itbeso said:


> Pedantry and semantics often come into play when anyone is complimented on these forums and not surprisingly, a lot of it comes from places other than the USA. I guess Brady will just have to settle for only being the World Champion in field for now,LOL


Well, it does make a difference to those who hold the titles, and those who support them, I think. From an archer's perspective however, any major event that features the Koreans may as well be a world championship event. They raise the level of competition to that standard wherever they go. When they are not present at other events, for example - indoor worlds - in many people's minds it takes away a bit from the win.

John


----------



## hawk87 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thought both did great! Amazing tournament from a 16 yr old.

Archery is a fickle sport. We are so positive regarding Brady's performance, yet if he lost we would probably be talking about that 8 he shot when shooting to win it.....


----------



## Demmer (Dec 1, 2012)

hawk87 said:


> Thought both did great! Amazing tournament from a 16 yr old.
> 
> Archery is a fickle sport. We are so positive regarding Brady's performance, yet if he lost we would probably be talking about that 8 he shot when shooting to win it.....


You won't catch me doing that. I'm only critical of myself, and don't jump on people like that. I know if it was a loss, thet would be disappointed enough where they wouldn't want to be reminded.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

hawk87 said:


> Thought both did great! Amazing tournament from a 16 yr old.
> 
> Archery is a fickle sport. We are so positive regarding Brady's performance, yet if he lost we would probably be talking about that 8 he shot when shooting to win it.....


Is that archery, or archery spectators that are fickle?


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

hawk87 said:


> Thought both did great! Amazing tournament from a 16 yr old.
> 
> Archery is a fickle sport. We are so positive regarding Brady's performance, yet if he lost we would probably be talking about that 8 he shot when shooting to win it.....


I always get top shooters pissed of because I constantly say there is a lot of luck in winning major championships. I've been on the winning and losing ends of a lot of majors and I have seen the light as well as the dark sides of that fortune or misfortune. Standing in a pair of shoes on the championship line is a major accomplishment, win, lose, or draw.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I firmly believe that society in general has devolved to where instead of rooting for someone to win, spectators are hoping to see someone totally choke.


----------



## Cylosis (Jan 5, 2014)

Beastmaster said:


> I firmly believe that society in general has devolved to where instead of rooting for someone to win, spectators are hoping to see someone totally choke.


People have always craved drama. I don't think there was doing anything other than rooting for Dalmeida, because winning is the most interesting thing he could have done.
Brady adding another notch to his quiver belt isn't as inciteful as him bombing and throwing the tournament.

Media works the same way, you get more attention for reporting on the bad instead of the good, regardless of how good-natured you think people inherently are.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

levelx said:


> There is no doubt that Dalmeida is a prodigy.
> What contributes to his early success?
> Good coach?
> Hard work?
> ...


Talent (sorry, 10,000-hour boys), drive, a ton of effort and some coaching/knowledge acquisition. IMO.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I firmly believe that society in general has devolved to where instead of rooting for someone to win, spectators are hoping to see someone totally choke.


Naw, we've just come full circle. Pretty sure the Romans were there to watch the Christians lose to the lions.


----------



## ksarcher (May 22, 2002)

Congratulations to Brady.. 

And he was not using those super expensive sun glasses!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

ksarcher said:


> Congratulations to Brady..
> 
> And he was not using those super expensive sun glasses!


Which ones? :wink:


----------

